# Firmware: Canon EOS 5D Mark IV Update, New Firmware Coming at the End of March



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 9, 2018)

```
<strong>Future Firmware Plan for the EOS 5D Mark IV</strong></p>
<p><strong>Upadate:</strong>

On February 6, 2018 we revised the availability of future Firmware from late February to a late March 2018 release.</p>
<p>The original advisory content is provided below.</p>
<p>Release of the new EOS 5D Mark IV Firmware which was originally scheduled to be available on November 29, 2017, at the same time as the firmware updates for six other models (EOS-1D X Mark II: Ver. 1.1.4; EOS-1D X: Ver.2.1.0; EOS 5D Mark III: Ver.1.3.5; EOS 5DS: Ver.1.1.2; EOS 5DS R: Ver.1.1.2; EOS 6D Ver. 1.1.8), has been postponed until late February 2018. We would like to offer our sincere apologies to users of this product who have been inconvenienced.</p>
<p><!--more--><strong>The new EOS 5D Mark IV Firmware will incorporate the following fixes and enhancements:</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Support will be added for chromatic aberration correction, peripheral illumination correction, distortion correction, and Digital Lens Optimizer when using Digital Photo Professional to process RAW images captured with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 17mm f/4L, TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon* in which standard exposure may not be obtained, or an irregular exposure may result, when Silent LV (Live View) shooting with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.</li>
<li>Support for Exif 2.31 will be added.</li>
</ol>
<p>*This phenomenon occurs when tilt or shift is applied on a TS-E lens (TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO) during LV shooting when Silent LV shooting is selected (set to Mode 1 or Mode 2 on the menu). Until the new firmware is available, when performing viewfinder shooting or LV shooting, please shoot with the Silent LV shooting set to [Disable].

<strong>Support</strong></p>
<p>This information is for residents of the United States and its five territories only. If you do not reside in the USA or its five territories, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region.</p>
<p>Thank You,

Customer Support Operations

Canon U.S.A., Inc</p>
<p><strong>Contact Information for Inquiries</strong>

Canon Customer Support Center

Phone: 1-800-OK-CANON

<a href="tel:(800)%20652-2666" target="_blank" rel="noopener">1-800-652-2666</a>

TDD: <a href="tel:(866)%20251-3752" target="_blank" rel="noopener">1-866-251-3752</a>

Email: <a class="m_-505114188225481664moz-txt-link-abbreviated" href="mailto:[email protected]" target="_blank" rel="noopener">[email protected]</a>

Support options and hours of operation:<a href="http://canonctd.cusa.canon.com/ctd/lu?RID=1-WJE6LC&CON=1-983N73&PRO=&AID=&relayIds=T&OID=1-WJ4A03&CID=1-WJ4A0N&COID=1-WJ4A0S&T=https%3a%2f%2fwww.usa.canon.com%2finternet%2fportal%2fus%2fhome%2fsupport%2f&Z=2db9c1eb92ff1e2edf1d0dfcfce23e&TN=support&RT=Clicked+On+URL" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://canonctd.cusa.canon.com/ctd/lu?RID%3D1-WJE6LC%26CON%3D1-983N73%26PRO%3D%26AID%3D%26relayIds%3DT%26OID%3D1-WJ4A03%26CID%3D1-WJ4A0N%26COID%3D1-WJ4A0S%26T%3Dhttps%253a%252f%252fwww.usa.canon.com%252finternet%252fportal%252fus%252fhome%252fsupport%252f%26Z%3D2db9c1eb92ff1e2edf1d0dfcfce23e%26TN%3Dsupport%26RT%3DClicked%2BOn%2BURL&source=gmail&ust=1518230406840000&usg=AFQjCNHkBLR77nzNic35T4Pa3VeBmQ-XZA"> <u>usa.canon.com/<wbr />support</u></a </a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow! Did you see it?!

It was in reeeeeeeally small print:

4. Spot metering at the selected AF point is now available, because (a) it's 2018 and (b) if cell phones can do it, perhaps so should we.

Blown up:

_4. Spot metering at the selected AF point is now available, because (a) it's 2018 and (b) if cell phones can do it, so perhaps so should we_

- A


----------



## RedCentrePhoto (Feb 9, 2018)

So, not really any point updating if you're not using Tilt Shift lenses hey?


One less thing to worry about for me then...


----------



## mmeerdam (Feb 9, 2018)

my god canon!!!!
With the release of the d850 please just add something, just some small stuff
to keep us felling you're value ing your customers.

ideas:
- indeed the spot metering at the current af point
- Focus peaking in live view for manual focus
- expand customisable buttons options
- clog (who wants to bet it's actually just firmware...anyone ;-) )
- add lighter 4k codec when mjpeg is just a bit much
anything at all, pfffff


----------



## brad-man (Feb 9, 2018)

Unless the firmware includes an articulating LCD screen, I'm good 8)


----------



## Phil995511 (Feb 9, 2018)

We want video functions like on Sony/Panasonic devices and available to Canon customers for free.

The Request from Canon to pay for customers the "Canon Log" function is a shame from Canon !!! In addition to this we have to ship our cameras by post to benefit from this up-to-date and we can not use them for several days for it !!! We spent a fortune on our 5D MK IV body and our goals and now Canon still wants us to pay it's really shameful !!! 

Next time I will think to buy another brand !!!


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 9, 2018)

mmeerdam said:


> my god canon!!!!
> With the release of the d850 please just add something, just some small stuff
> to keep us felling you're value ing your customers.



This isn't Canon's modus operandi. To my knowledge, Canon's only rolled out a lot of sweet newness in the famous 7D1 firmware update when they decided it was going to be a full 5 years before the 7D2 came around.

...and when they gave the 5DS and 7D2 WiFi SD card support (and not the 5D3, because Canon only addresses 5D4 feature set envy with *recent* customers ).

That's about all I can think of. Sexy firmware care packages are not Canon's thing.

- A


----------



## Aaron D (Feb 9, 2018)

OK the TSE bit would be fantastic--that's 95% of what I shoot. Do we know if it will fix a shifted lens?

And a reminder to Canon: give us a tripod foot on TSE lenses! Like Schneider does! Like Hartblei!


----------



## bhf3737 (Feb 9, 2018)

Phil995511 said:


> We want video functions like on Sony/Panasonic devices and available to Canon customers for free.
> 
> The Request from Canon to pay for customers the "Canon Log" function is a shame from Canon !!!
> ...


I think businesses do invest their resources in both pre-release and post-release. Having a good balance between the two is usually the key. Pre-release is giving the product to customers with the complete set of features the product was designed for. Not giving them a half-baked one and then sending them "free" updated later for the features that should have been there or fixed at the first place.
Some companies divide the post-release between "after care services" and "perks". Traditionally, what Canon is doing is investing heavily on after care and it is paying back conveniently. Why they should change their model? 
I don't know whether the argument is against Canon's business model or their product that you have purchased. If not happy with the feature set, we can always move on. Either way, we pay for what we get. Businesses don't run a charity. If they give something for "free" they are cutting somewhere else, and hopefully it is not cutting from the overall quality of the product they offer. 
Edit: BTW. Panasonic is asking for a paid log add-on on GH4 and 5.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 9, 2018)

bhf3737 said:
 

> Phil995511 said:
> 
> 
> > We want video functions like on Sony/Panasonic devices and available to Canon customers for free...
> ...



Wait...what??? Businesses need to make a profit to stay in business? That's a foreign concept to some on this forum.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2018)

It adds support for EXIF 2.31. What does that mean to us?

There are a few places where the camera may be able to add the new data, but most of the new data will be blank, because the camera does not have sensors to record the data. I wish they had extended the numbering.

http://metadatamadness.blogspot.com/2016/09/exif-231-sucks-just-little-bit-less.html

Here is a quick summary derived from the post referenced above.

Added Time Zone information
Added Temperature
Added Humidity
Added Pressure
Added Water Depth
Added Acceleration
Added Camera Elevation Angle


----------



## Phil995511 (Feb 9, 2018)

unfocused said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > Phil995511 said:
> ...



When you pay 10'000 $ for photographic equipment and that Canon try to make you pay for updates, either they are stupid or dishonest or a thief, but they make fun of their customers !!!


----------



## tron (Feb 9, 2018)

RedCentrePhoto said:


> So, not really any point updating if you're not using Tilt Shift lenses hey?
> 
> 
> One less thing to worry about for me then...


Actually not really any point updating even if someone is using Tilt Shift lenses too ;D


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Feb 9, 2018)

I wish Canon would give us 1DX2 users Clog. I would gladly pay the $100 for it.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 9, 2018)

bhf3737 said:


> Phil995511 said:
> 
> 
> > We want video functions like on Sony/Panasonic devices and available to Canon customers for free.
> ...


 Thank you for siding with corporate overlords and making the gap between rich and poor greater. Canon only has 10s of billions of dollars. They dont have the resources to give a lil back software wise to their loyal customers....


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 9, 2018)

RayValdez360 said:


> bhf3737 said:
> 
> 
> > Phil995511 said:
> ...



Thanks, Robin Hood, for bravely standing shoulder to shoulder with the poor against a camera company while holding your 5DIV.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 9, 2018)

Phil995511 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > bhf3737 said:
> ...



You really should shop around Phil. 5DlVs can be had for quite a bit less than $10,000. If you want video functions like on Sony or Panasonic, perhaps you should have bought a Sony or Panasonic. They can be had for less than $10k too.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 9, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> RayValdez360 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for siding with corporate overlords and making the gap between rich and poor greater. Canon only has 10s of billions of dollars. They dont have the resources to give a lil back software wise to their loyal customers....
> ...



Took the words right out of my mouth. I guess I missed the tens of thousand of members of the proletariat marching through the streets carrying their 5DIVs and demanding free software to feed their starving children.


----------



## Benjamin_L (Feb 10, 2018)

People should rather help the magiclantern developers instead of waiting on canon. Will give you plenty of features when the camera is finally supported https://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=17695.0


----------



## RayValdez360 (Feb 10, 2018)

unfocused said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > RayValdez360 said:
> ...


 I have been seeing an increasing number of Sony shooters every day. Throw your customers a bone once in awhile. Just because you are number 1 doesnt mean there is a good connect between consumer and marketing/CEOs. the demand for video and hybrid shooting is increasing. The least canon can do is offer extra convenience with a few extra settings or options. Maybe a flip screen for the next set of pro cameras. I am a person with a 5d iv and a c100 (plus more cameras) that makes a living from photography and videography.


----------

